# Fiocchi 3.5 Golden Goose BB's



## biggun53 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sirs

Can anyone please let me know if any of you have seen or heard of any of Fiocchi Golden Goose 3 1/2" BB for sale ??? Any where???

Can't find them anywhere. Please text or email me info please..... I'm located in So. Louisiana....

Thks

Gunner

337-781-9581

[email protected]


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

try this: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/59072 and then request to be notified when available.


----------



## biggun53 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've tried Cheaperthandirt.com many
times..


----------

